# Espresso Underground



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel writing a positive write-up is the least I can do to repay Peter at Espresso underground for the excellent service he provided when I purchased my Fracino Cherub from him very recently.

He is very knowledgeable and friendly as well as extremely patient, answering all my 100 questions.

I think in total I sent over 20 emails to him asking various questions, asking about prices and accessories as well as needing to know the day of delivery so I could get time off work to be in.

I even phoned him up after sending him over the monies, just to be safe. Very nice bloke who clearly shares the passion for all things coffee.

Peter also was able to match the cheapest price I'd found on the web (as well as the free delivery) and even sorted having a custom paint job for much less than Fracino ask.

He even said he would be happy to give the same discount to anyone on this forum if they quote my username: Fatboyslim.

All in all I'm extremely happy with every step from the initial question to sending Peter a picture of my machine saying how happy I was with it. His response was don't drink too much coffee









Be sure to check out his site, he has a great range of accessories too

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

I wholeheartedly agree with this review of Espresso Underground. Peter has been brilliant and extremely helpful in helping me decide on which machine to purchase.

I'm very happy with my Fracino Cherub and Peter gave me an excellent price which couldn't be matched by any other supplier. He also knows his stuff and has been servicing machines and grinders for many years.

I purchased my Cherub on Monday and received prior notification of delivery for Friday. Communication with Peter was excellent and he's always available by phone or email to answer any questions.

If your thinking of making a purchase do give him a ring for a price.

Check out the Espresso Underground website for a whole range of machines, grinders, spares and accessories.

http://espressounderground.co.uk/

Highly recommended.

Thanks also to fellow member fatboyslim for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## oldroaster (Jun 19, 2012)

I've just bought some supplies from Undergroundespresso. Very rapid delivery and competitive prices.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Sounds great. ; )

Can you get a single tip for the Steam wand for your machine?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

thomss said:


> Sounds great. ; )
> 
> Can you get a single tip for the Steam wand for your machine?


I believe you can, direct from Fracino for a couple of quid. 4 hole tip seems very tricky at first but I have had some success, just need to be very precise, fast and deliberate when doing only using small quantities of milk.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

What can I say other than I have received some of the best service ever from Peter at http://espressounderground.co.uk/

I ordered my Fracino Cherub from him and he has been amazing at answering questions in the most silliest fastest of times, even very late in to the evening. (Like after 11PM....wow)

Great prices, great service all from a extremely knowledgeable and nice guy.

Will be buying more items from him
















:good:









Thomas.


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't rate Peter at espressounderground high enough. Don't think I would have gone ahead with my Fracino Cherub without his knowledgeable input and professional assistance. See my comment in the Fracino Forum under 'Cherub Thanks'


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Peter was great with me too


----------



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed - I'd like to endorse Peter too


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Another hearty recommendation for Peter

He has been very helpful and gave me a price I couldn't refuse. Wasn't even planning on buying the fracino, but he made it too good to refuse!

Great guy, great salesman and great source of information, I have no hesitation in recommending him to anyone


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,

i recently made a couple of orders from Peter at EU and they both went absolutely brilliantly.

i ordered my Fracino Cherub and after contacting got an excellent deal, saved even more paying by BT (which i was unsure about due to the lack of security but after reading so many good reviews i took the chance - i wasnt let down) i wasnt expecting bad communication due to reviews and i got a prompt reply and an update as to when expect delivery, which came a nearly week before initially expected. overall very pleased.

my second order was for bout £30 which was for a new milk jug, 6x shot glasses and a 4x1mm tip for my Cherub. i recived the first 2 items next day but didnt recive the tip so i emailed Peter and recived a reply within a couple of hours informing me it was dispatched seperatly, this arrived today (the day after next day) and yet again all items are great quality, a great price and great communication.

all tolled i am very happy with the experience and will use EU again without hesitation.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I concur. I had excellent service and price when I ordered my coffee machine. I can not fault either aspect


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you both had good experiences. Peter was excellent when I purchased my Cherub one year ago this month!

I've recommended him to other forum users countless times and I hope you'll both do the same!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a similar experience with Peter - great service all round


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Yet another very pleased customer of Espresso Underground. Unbelievably quick turn around of my order (two days), which included a Fracino Cherub/Vario Grinder and lots of accessories.

Highly recommended.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Recently had a decent experience with these guys, ordered some new grinder burrs and they arrived quickly and without any hassle.


----------



## RodMB (Jan 17, 2014)

Another positive report for Peter from Expresso Underground. Prompt response to e-mails with queries regarding sizing, (I needed a replacement solenoid valve for an old Rancilio Nancy, one of the predecessors of the Silvia). Several to choose from on the website and Peter was able to identify which ones would fit and advised on replacement of whole valve unit rather than the solenoid coil alone.

E-mails all responded to within 24-48 hours, (even although he was on holiday) and valve arrived in Scottish Highlands 3 working days after order placed - very good for this part of the world - suspect was probably dispatched same day / next day following order. Appropriate packaging etc.

Back to expresso heaven in the mornings now! Happy to have gone for whole valve replacement as well - makes sense given machine over 30 years old and suspect issues would have arisen had I just replaced the coil.

Many thanks Peter, nice to be able to give positive feedback, and I would recommend.

RodMB


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

Ordered replacement feet for my ECM Giotto and experience was quite opposite from above posters. Placed my order and had to wait almost two months for them to arrive, but that's OK. 5 pieces of rubber foot I received were for industrial coffee shop machine with 10 times bigger screw thread and overall size. So I contacted Espresso Underground and explained the problem. They asked to send a picture showing new foot next to original one which I did. He didn't respond after. Sent few more emails - no response. Not happy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you tried calling them, mails are easy to ignore!


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Have you tried calling them, mails are easy to ignore!


No, I didn't call them after my emails got ignored. It was only £12 item at the end of the day. There was perfect email communication before I asked for a refund. Then it suddenly stopped. Not a big deal, but I thought wouldn't hurt to share my negative experience here.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got a coffee catcher from him, excellent price and service, but think he is a one man show so obviously forgets a email from time to time, as he did when I first contacted him, but if you call him he's pretty helpful


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

Ordered a iberital mc2 on monday, arranged my own collection as it was much cheaper than anyone could offer, was supposed to have a tamper along but he forgot. posted it next day delivery and recieved today. bank transfer, swift reply to emails, happy at that.


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

finally got around to using new bits during week and turns out the 58mm tamper is 55,56mm at a push. still waiting on reply to see how it is taken care off.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Just wanted to give them a thumbs up. 3 orders for bits for my Fracino Classic rebuild and all delivered next day. Great advice, and faultless service!!


----------



## rhrwilliams (Mar 23, 2016)

Peter from Espresso underground has been fantastic with me. Very experienced guy and sorted all my parts for me . Cant recommend highly enough. He sells all parts etc for many coffee machines. He certainly has all parts for Gaggia machines......even my very old gaga e90


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I have nothing but the greatest respect for Peter. Had an issue with an item supplied which was outside of his control and despite being on holiday answered all emails, even arranging for a replacement to be sent out before had a chance to send back the original.

That's service, plain and simple

(p.s. he also stocks a huge range of parts  )

John


----------



## ProfBrian (Mar 8, 2017)

the foregoing mirrors my experience in PURCHASE OF LELIT MACHINE. I have nothing but praise for Espresso Underground and it's proprietor, Peter Nicholson. Good 'old-fashioned' customer service combined with patience and courtesy.

Peter deserves to succeed. And that's my hope for him and his family.

ProfBrian


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

As above with my purchase of Lelit Machine great service .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@Django57 and @ProfBrian

What Lelit machines did you buy? I have a PL62 coming from elsewhere in around 10 days time.

Ian


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Ian i bought the PL41TEM very happy with it . http://lelit-uk.co.uk/lelitpl41.html


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Review review!

Ha ha this is all I do now - annoy people by asking for machine reviews


----------



## Aan (Feb 15, 2018)

I placed an order with them around ten days ago, the payment has been made, but no sign of the goods.

I sent an email asking about dispatch, but no reply.

There is no other way to contact them shown on their website.

Is all well there?

Should I be worried?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

You've tried to phone? I found them really helpful and responsive.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Have you tried the small print contact details?

Contact Phone Number 0044 (0) 7516 102947 Skype 0044 (0116) 318 2348 Email [email protected], [email protected] Contact address 21 Springfield Park Hinckley Leicestershire LE10 0JA


----------



## Aan (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for making me look again at their "contact" page: I found a phone number there that I'd missed before.

I'll give them a ring in the morning.

Vital stuff I'm waiting for: new burrs for my T80 and two of those funny ridged rubber feet.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bringing this thread back to life I have my recent(ish) purchase of a Lelit Bianca flow control valve.

I placed the order on the 24th September and finally received all of the parts today, just over two months later. I was initially quoted a "two week" delivery time...

A lot happened. *Tl/DR I should give them credit for not just cancelling the order and refunding me. I don't know if they lost money on the transaction but I hope they didn't. So they do deserve credit for actually seeing it through and delivering I just think communication should have been a whole lot better. *

Firstly one week after the order date on the 2nd October I received an email telling me that the order had shipped. I hadn't received anything by the 10th so fired off an email asking for tracking information and was told promptly that "yes I've ordered it so I'm expecting it next week"...okay then so by this point two weeks have already passed and I'm being told that they expect to receive it "next week". So one week behind schedule at least. It seems like the shipment notification I received was generated after they placed an order with Lelit for the part but I don't know...

Anyway on the 21st October the valve is finally delivered but it's missing the paddle, grub screw, and pressure gauge. I don't receive any note in the parcel or any email telling me this so obviously I fire off another email. I'm told they've just found out that Lelit have split the products and the missing part is the paddle and grub screw (no mention of pressure gauge). But hey I'm told they've been ordered so I just assume it'll be a two week wait again...or maybe three...

I send another email on the 7th November asking for an update and don't hear anything. So I try again on the 8th. This time I receive a response: it's taken some time to sort out but the parts are in transit and they're expecting to receive them "early next week" and they'll be sent straight on.

By Friday 22nd November I still haven't received anything or heard anything else so I email again. I get no response so email again on Tuesday in the morning and then evening. By the afternoon of Wednesday I still haven't heard anything so decide I've had enough. I suggest they're having trouble completing the order and they should refund me so I can buy the parts from another retailer. This time I get a response and tracking information which shows the parts were posted to me on the Tuesday......

What would have happened if I had never sent an email when I just received the valve? Would I have got the paddle and gauge at all? I don't want to draw any conclusions because that would be unfair. *I have no reason to believe they didn't intend to complete the order, it's just at the point I received the valve it didn't seem to me they were even aware there was an issue and that's not a position a customer should find themselves in. I felt a few times that my order had been simply forgotten and I was sending emails as reminders.*

One thing I can say is they could have really improved their email communications. If they tell a customer something will be delivered in a week and it turns out that isn't going to be the case they should let them know rather than just keep silent. If they find out they've made a mistake listing the product and parts are missing they should really tell the customer rather than just silently ship on half the parts...

So just beware of ordering anything that's going to be ordered from a manufacturer rather than stock they have on hand as you could be in for a long wait. That said they did actually deliver in the end and if it hadn't been for Lelit splitting the parts things wouldn't have been that bad.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I mentioned all the indivual parts, knob, grubs crew etc in my review and video, pity they never saw it.


----------



## theblankettheory (Feb 26, 2016)

I want to begin by saying I'm completely aware that things are far from normal at the minute. Corona virus is messing with everything. However, I have ordered spare parts, coffee and all manner of goods from all over Europe and even China during this time and the only people not to deliver are Espresso Underground.

Worse than not delivering they haven't responded to any of my emails asking where my goods are or if I can just have a refund.

I could forgive this if it was the first time they haven't delivered or given a refund but this is the second time now.

Do any of you guys know the folks at Espresso Underground? Are they usually this shoddy? Am I just super unlucky here and should luck have anything to do with it?!

Regardless I wanted to post this as a buyer beware kind of thing.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Hubby bought some cups from them mid-late April, had no problems at all.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's already a thread on them. I detailed my experience there. In the end I got what I ordered. People generally have a positive experience though, maybe ordering parts that they then have to order from their suppliers is causing issues at the moment.


----------



## theblankettheory (Feb 26, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> There's already a thread on them. I detailed my experience there. In the end I got what I ordered. People generally have a positive experience though, maybe ordering parts that they then have to order from their suppliers is causing issues at the moment.


 This seems to be the case, they are placing you in a chain when you order from them, which makes me wonder why you would. If it's getting shipped directly from Lelit in Italy (in my case) why would I not just order directly?

Surely the whole point of ordering from a UK seller is that they have it in stock and are shipping it locally?!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not every every manufacturer ships to private individuals.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The only experience I have with them was a few years ago when they had a special offer on Fracino machines, I think it was around Christmas. I emailed them and asked if they'd be willing to hold the price for a couple of months. They emailed back saying no probs and I managed to get the money together sooner than I thought, so rang to sort out the purchase. When I rang back, he said there was a mistake, but would do me a machine at cost. He then quoted me a price that was over a hundred pounds more than CaterKwik were retailing it for ... I didn't bother taking them up on the offer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

theblankettheory said:


> If it's getting shipped directly from Lelit in Italy (in my case) why would I not just order directly?
> 
> Surely the whole point of ordering from a UK seller is that they have it in stock and are shipping it locally?!


 Lelit won't sell a single machine to you.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

theblankettheory said:


> This seems to be the case, they are placing you in a chain when you order from them, which makes me wonder why you would. If it's getting shipped directly from Lelit in Italy (in my case) why would I not just order directly?
> 
> Surely the whole point of ordering from a UK seller is that they have it in stock and are shipping it locally?!


 Just guessing but using your money they do it like this little risk and who carries the can. If you could get your money refunded i would go elsewhere

Regarding buying direct I suspect how many are sold in the U.K. they would upset the dealers in the U.K. for one machine not worth the risk


----------



## theblankettheory (Feb 26, 2016)

I found a company in germany coffee24.de that have managed to get the parts i needed for my lelit to me in a few days!

Still waiting for the same parts ordered through a so-called UK seller a full month ago.

Never using Coffee Underground again.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Just thought I'd redress the balance because I ordered a Motta knock box from espresso underground and it arrived two days later with no issues at all.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Border_all said:


> Regarding buying direct I suspect how many are sold in the U.K. they would upset the dealers in the U.K. for one machine not worth the risk


 Really, it's a matter of scale, selling 1 machine to an end user is simply noise and a bit of hassle for them as they would ship pallets of 12 or 24 machines at once, not single machines. Plus they would then have to charge VAT etc..

Also as i think the OP was referring to parts, no factory is going to sell you a single part directly. Usually when they sell to retail they add the parts to a larger shipment of machines, so it can delay things. It's why authorised retailers have to hold a stock of parts. If they did send a single part to a retailer to send on to the customer, the customer would not like the extra £15 or so shipping added on to UK P&P, of £5-£8 more if it's by air from Italy..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thread resurrection:

Had to order a few bits and bobs and it was either Espresso Underground or La Machina Del Caffe in Italy. So went with Espresso underground...

I even had a phone call with Peter and we had a chat. Got an email saying items were dispatched and less than 24 hours later, my items were on my door.

Excellent service and experience from them. They seem to carry a lot of spare parts too, which is great.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I have had good and bad experiences with them, I think on balance I would go with our Italian friends next time, espresso shop or Ferrari.

La Machina Del Caffe are very quick, give good advice over email and check with you if they think you haven't ordered the right parts i.e. "do you really want a 52mm tamper if you are ordering a bunch of e61 bits?".

You 100% need to call to check stock with Espresso Underground as I believe their warehouse and online systems aren't connected. Peter is a nice guy but seems to be juggling a lot, so it's more hit and miss in terms of service.


----------



## theblankettheory (Feb 26, 2016)

Just to follow up, after repeated emails I still have not received either my spare parts or a refund.

I have got parts within two working days from Germany both for my Lelit and to service a friends espresso machine.

Buyer beware. I will never use these guys again.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

theblankettheory said:


> Just to follow up, after repeated emails I still have not received either my spare parts or a refund.
> 
> I have got parts within two working days from Germany both for my Lelit and to service a friends espresso machine.
> 
> Buyer beware. I will never use these guys again.


 Bizarre! Bought an o-ring for my Lelit from them, even had a chat with Peter over the phone, items delivered next day! Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## theblankettheory (Feb 26, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Bizarre! Bought an o-ring for my Lelit from them, even had a chat with Peter over the phone, items delivered next day! Maybe I got lucky?


 Or maybe I've been incredibly unlucky. Twice now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

theblankettheory said:


> Or maybe I've been incredibly unlucky. Twice now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 What did you need for your Lelit?


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I ordered a part from here; excellent service and quick delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ordered here l good service for Lelit parts


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Northern_Monkey said:


> I have had good and bad experiences with them, I think on balance I would go with our Italian friends next time, espresso shop or Ferrari.
> 
> La Machina Del Caffe are very quick, give good advice over email and check with you if they think you haven't ordered the right parts i.e. "do you really want a 52mm tamper if you are ordering a bunch of e61 bits?".
> 
> You 100% need to call to check stock with Espresso Underground as I believe their warehouse and online systems aren't connected. Peter is a nice guy but seems to be juggling a lot, so it's more hit and miss in terms of service.


 Friendly, chatty, knowledgable fella who proved to be both helpful, efficient and quick .... but also a tiny bit forgetful and perhaps slightly overwhelmed.


----------



## KEREMO (Apr 22, 2020)

Recently had a good experience with these guys👍


----------

